# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  [Hung1706 - HCM] Dọn kho ve-chai !!!!

## hung1706

Hehe tình hình là kho ve chai của em nó bị lỗi hình ảnh (cái này là do Photobucket nó gây ra nên em ko chơi với nó nữa) nên em xin phép đóng cửa kho cũ và dọn qua kho mới  :Big Grin: . Sơ sơ là hàng hoá ra đi hết rồi, chỉ còn vài món vẫn tồn tại với thời gian thôi nên chuyển qua đây cũng nhẹ nhàng. Do tính chất công việc em hay đi đây đó linh tinh nên em update từ từ, các bác mua gì thì Inbox hay add Zalo chém gió với em nhá. 

Sau đây là tình hình hàng hoá : (do tính chất làm biếng lục lại hình cũ với lại em up trực tiếp lên forum nên em chỉ up hình hàng gần nhất cho tiết kiệm dung lượng. Vậy nếu các bác cần hình ảnh món nào thì note mục số mấy của món đó lại rồi cmt bên dưới hoặc inbox em sẽ gửi hình nha).

--- Mục 1: Đầu thay dao ATC, đầu cắt, spindle. 

         1.1: Đầu HSK A40 giá rổ đã bán

--- Mục 2: Ray trượt, vitme: Tất cả đều bảo đảm không rơ, bác nào thấy có rơ thì cứ trả hàng về cho em đổi cây khác hoặc hoàn tiền ạ.

          2.1: Em Vitme THK dòng KX double nut 2005 hành trình 120mm. Em này cấp chính xác cao, không rơ phù hợp Z máy kim loại ạ. Giá đã bán

          2.2: Em vitme 16 bước 2 hành trình 230mm. Cấp chính xác cực cao, hàng tháo máy đo kiểm xài bệ đá, trượt đệm khí đàng hoàng  :Big Grin: . Giá đã bán

          2.3: 3 em vitme NSK W2004 hành trình 250mm, cấp chính xác UPZ. Phần gối đỡ phi 20 dùng BK20 nhé. Giá đã bán

---- Mục 3: Hộp số : 
        3.1: Cái bánh xe bò của hãng Sumitomo dòng F4C (4 bạc đạn đỡ) Size 45 tỉ lệ 1:59 Không rơ. Giá đã bán

--- Mục 7: Các món ve chai :

        7.2: Căp eke sắt cao 400, ngang 125, dọc >150, dày 12 gân 12 luôn. Ít lỗ nên cần người khoan  :Big Grin: . 1 cặp 700k.

	7.3: Motor kéo Mitsu 3.7kw. Đã test với 140hz khoảng hơn 8000rpm ok. Quat tan nhiet 220v chay ào ào  :Big Grin: . Ket hơp voi em ATC HSK muc 1.1 là quá ngon cho máy khủng long  :Big Grin: . Giá đã bán

        7.4: Bộ khung máy H cho hành trình tầm 400 x 400 x 250. Đã bán

---Mục 8: Dao cộ các loại

   - Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

   - Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ

----------


## Tuấn

Ui mới khai trưong à ? .Mở hàng lấy may đê, em lấy bộ eto vơi bộ trượt mục 7.4 nhé.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe dạ okie bác Tuấn. Bác sms em thông tin để em ship nhé !

----------


## manipul

Vitme dòng KX độ chính xác là trên hay dưới UPZ vậy Hưng?

----------


## hung1706

Dạ nó là THK nên ko ghi cấp chính xác nên em ko biết chính xác là bao nhiêu. Nhưng có thể theo đường ren và độ bót thì là C2 C1 cũng có thể cao hơn.

----------

dauhaoquang

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## itanium7000

> Up thêm món mới để biết mình tồn tại...
> 
> - Mớ bòng bong núm nút các kiểu con đà điểu. Bán cả chùm như thế thì bao nhiêu dc các bác nhỉ ? Em bán đại nguyên mớ thế 700k nhé, vị chi 50k/1 cho vui
> 
> Đính kèm 41293


Em lấy mớ công tắc/nút nhấn bác nhé.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe dạ vậy là có 2 chuyến về đội HN. T2 em cho đứa em nó đóng gói ship hàng nhé.

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## iamnot.romeo

nếu trên con máy khung router hôm bữa lấy thì nó là đầu hút linh kiện của máy pick&place đó Hưng.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Em ko rõ nó có phải pick&place ko mà cái đầu nó như bơm keo ấy. Đúng thật là nó có 2 ngón tay kẹp, đầu ra thì khá lạ vì ko phải giác hút nên ko rõ ràng. Thôi thì ai ngâm cứu gì thì ngâm  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## Totdo

> Hehe lâu lâu lên sóng tí . Các món trên kia vẫn còn, hình còn là hàng còn sót lại nha các bác 
> Thêm món mới mà cũ: Dụng cụ sét tool 400k/1 vừa tháo nóng ngay và luôn. Hàng điện đóm này em bao xài nên mua cả 2 bao ship Viettel phí ship đi, trục trặc gì gửi lại em hoàn tiền hàng.
> 
> Đính kèm 44383


Loại này sử dụng như thế nào nhỉ, bác nào dùng rồi giải thích qua giúp em phát

----------


## Totdo

lấy 1 set tool có chữ HS4A40 nhé bác chủ
luôn tiện tìm ra rồi, nó đây ! bác nào chưa biết tham khảo luôn  :Smile: )

----------


## hung1706

Dạ nó giống như công tắc limit ấy. Chạm vào đóng mạch là nhận dc tín hiệu thôi  :Big Grin: .

----------


## hungmtcn

Gạch 1 cái tool con lại sáng mai chuyển tiền cho bác nhé

----------


## hung1706

Dạ set tool có gạch hết rồi ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## len_ken

Hi bác , bác còn mấy con dao dài ngoằng trong một post lâu lâu rồi bác ???

*8.5: Dao 4 - Flat 4 me và cầu 2 me chân cực dài dành cho các tư thế mới lạ . Giá 350/3.*

----------

MetXi

----------


## hung1706

> Hi bác , bác còn mấy con dao dài ngoằng trong một post lâu lâu rồi bác ???
> 
> *8.5: Dao 4 - Flat 4 me và cầu 2 me chân cực dài dành cho các tư thế mới lạ . Giá 350/3.*


Hehe 3 con đó còn đủ ạ.  :Big Grin: . Bác test 5 trục ah  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## maxx.side

Dao D4 cán 4 me cắt >10 chuyên nhôm có không em anh lấy mấy cây

----------


## hung1706

Em có dao 5 cán 6 ah. Dao 4 em xài hết roài hehe. Anh xài dao 5 thử đi, bao ăn nhôm sắt luôn

----------


## GORLAK

2 cái bàn T nhỏ, xé lẻ 1 cái đc ko bác? Bác ok ở đâu e ghé qua lấy

----------


## ktshung

mình lấy 2 bàn T nhé, bác cho địa chỉ

----------


## hung1706

> 2 cái bàn T nhỏ, xé lẻ 1 cái đc ko bác? Bác ok ở đâu e ghé qua lấy


Da em bán chung chứ lẻ khó bán a  :Big Grin: . Anh lay cả 2 thì báo em nha. Ưu tien anh hỏi trc.
Nãy anh KTShung có alo mà em đi ra ngoài  :Big Grin:

----------


## MinhPT

Cái ke sắt có bán 1 cái không bác chủ?

----------


## hung1706

> Cái ke sắt có bán 1 cái không bác chủ?


hehe mua 1 cặp làm máy H hay dư để dành lên máy đi bác. Xé còn 1 cây lẻ chắc nó ở lại với em luôn đấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## MinhPT

> hehe mua 1 cặp làm máy H hay dư để dành lên máy đi bác. Xé còn 1 cây lẻ chắc nó ở lại với em luôn đấy


1 cặp này nặng bao nhiêu kg bác?

----------


## hung1706

Dạ chắc chừng 10-15kg gì đó. Ship Viettel chừng 70 - 100k ah

----------


## ktshung

Ông Golak có mua ko để tui làm ziệc nè, hehehe

----------


## ali35

he he ko bác golak lấy cả 2 rùi về chia e 1 cái,em cũng ở bx miền đông gần bác ,tiện e wa lấy

----------


## GORLAK

> he he ko bác golak lấy cả 2 rùi về chia e 1 cái,em cũng ở bx miền đông gần bác ,tiện e wa lấy


Mới lấy, mà về ướm bị ngắn, bác lấy alo mình nhé, chia lại 1 miếng.

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## ali35

---- Bộ kẹp phôi thủy lực max 2ton thông tin như hình (có kèm 1 dây dầu vào). Sử dung như thế nào thì tùy mục đích của các bác nhé  :Big Grin: . 
Em có 3 cái, giá 500k/1 cái, lấy cả 3 em bao ship nhé.

Đính kèm 51232

Đính kèm 51233[/QUOTE]

lấy 1 cái nha bác,đã zalo cho bác ạ

----------


## hung1706

Dạ vậy tổng cộng là cả 3 em có gạch hết rồi ạ  :Big Grin: .

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------

TIANH

----------


## huyquynhbk

cái cục ở giữa nó có nhấp nhỏm đươc k bác Hưng ơi?

----------


## hung1706

Cục renishaw ko có nhún gi hết ạ. Thấy bên trong có led lung tung thôi ah

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## terminaterx300

> cái cục ở giữa nó có nhấp nhỏm đươc k bác Hưng ơi?


cục này là cục receiver của đầu dò ko dây thôi. cục này cần thêm 1 interface nữa, date cũ, đời mới interface tích hợp luôn trong receiver

----------

hung1706, huyquynhbk

----------


## hung1706

Kaka ông mập này cái gì cũng biết hết vậy cà  :Smile: ).
Bàn tiện mini đã bán. 
Sắp sửa xả thịt bán bầy heo hámỏníc từ heo mới đẻ tới heo sữa và cả heo sề. Bác nào quan tâm thì cho em xin 1 like 1 share 1 cmt nhá kaka  :Smile: )))

----------

huyquynhbk, Minh Phúc

----------


## GORLAK

quất mớ heo lên sàn đi

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## Tuanlm

Hốt hai em 1/72. Size 14 nhé Hưng.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tình hình heo chưa nóng giòn nên đi hơi chậm nhỉ  :Big Grin: . Bác nào âm mưu CNC 5 trục mini nghịch chơi thì lấy 2 con về là đẹp luôn chứ không thể nào chê chỗ nào dc nhỉ kaka.
Thôi thì em up thêm heo mới cho nhiều sự lựa chọn ạ. Hàng mới keng ốc còn nguyên keo, bi bọng sáng choang luôn ấy  :Big Grin: 

--- Heo xinh bé bé Harmonic size 14 tỉ lệ 1/80 cốt âm 8, mặt bích lỗ ốc 50. Cái cây dài dài để nguyên cũng được (phù hợp máy chạy trục 4 gặm gỗ đỡ vướng víu ) hoặc tháo từ phía sau ra thì đòi hỏi phải có kinh nghiệm em yêu khoa học nhen  :Big Grin: . Có 1 em giá đáng yêu 1tr ạ.

--- Em to bên cạnh Harmonic size 20 tỉ lệ 1/80 cốt âm vào 8mm mặt bích motor lỗ ốc 55mm. 
     Cái cây dài phi ngoài 50 thì công dụng chạy gỗ như trên. Hoặc tháo từ phía sau ra nhưng em nghĩ đừng tháo. Em thấy cắt ngang 1 đoan xong làm cái mặt bích ở giữa phay 1 lỗ 50 vừa khít như cậu với mợ là ok. 
     Em này xài bạc con lăn IKO nên tải bảo đảm đáp ứng nhu cầu cho các bác luôn. Search GG IKO crossed roller bearing nha :3
     Giá cả dễ thương 1tr5 cho 1 em (có 7 em). Mua hết đi em yêu luôn giá thơm hehe









Thanks các bác ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

2 em nòng to đen và dài lại còn dẻo dai khỏe mạnh đã có gạch. Hàng đang vơi dần ạ  :Big Grin: 
Nhanh tay các cụ ơi, hàng giá đáng yêu thế này ít khi nào có lắm nha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Danang cncrouter

Có e hamonic nào size40 xuyên cốt hú mình nhé

----------


## hung1706

Dạ size 40 thi em không có rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoangminhtin

Phụ bác 1 tay nào

----------


## hung1706

Tình hình hàng hoá em còn như sau nhen :

Đính kèm 51444

--- Heo nhỏ Harmonic ko rơ Size 14 tỉ lệ 1/50 mặt bích ra 50, phi max 70 dài tổng 65 cốt ra 8mm. Giá 650/1 em (còn 7 em).
--- Heo to hơn tí cũng dòng họ Harmonic Size 14 tỉ lệ 1/72 mặt bích ra 45, Phi max 90 dài tổng 40 cốt ra 8mm. Giá 750/1 em. Còn 4 em

Đính kèm 51445

Đính kèm 51446

Đính kèm 51447

Mua cả đám giá ngon nha  :Big Grin: .

--- Heo xinh bé bé Harmonic size 14 tỉ lệ 1/80 cốt âm 8, mặt bích lỗ ốc 50. Cái cây dài dài để nguyên cũng được (phù hợp máy chạy trục 4 gặm gỗ đỡ vướng víu ) hoặc tháo từ phía sau ra thì đòi hỏi phải có kinh nghiệm em yêu khoa học nhen  :Big Grin: . Có 1 em giá đáng yêu 1tr ạ.

--- Em to bên cạnh Harmonic size 20 tỉ lệ 1/80 cốt âm vào 8mm mặt bích motor lỗ ốc 55mm. 
     Cái cây dài phi ngoài 50 thì công dụng chạy gỗ như trên. Hoặc tháo từ phía sau ra nhưng em nghĩ đừng tháo. Em thấy cắt ngang 1 đoan xong làm cái mặt bích ở giữa phay 1 lỗ 50 vừa khít như cậu với mợ là ok. 
     Em này xài bạc con lăn IKO nên tải bảo đảm đáp ứng nhu cầu cho các bác luôn. Search GG IKO crossed roller bearing nha :3
     Giá cả dễ thương 1tr5 cho 1 em (có 7 em). Mua hết đi em yêu luôn giá thơm hehe









Mai up them 1 mớ năng ký  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em vừa làm demo 1 con phục vụ nhu cầu mời các bác tham khảo kích thước nhé. Em nó Size 20 tỉ lệ 1:80 nha  :Big Grin: . Bác nào cần cắt thì hú em cắt luôn cho
- Nòng vừa đen vừa to nên thấy ghét, cắt đi còn nhiu đây. Phi 50 nên sắp tới phay thêm 1 cái mặt bích có mặt trước khoan lỗ cho mâm cặp, mặt sau khoét lòng trong 50 vừa định tâm vừa xẻ rãnh siết ốc bóp vô là gọn.


- Thân dùng bạc đạn con lăn IKO phi ngoài max 120 thì tải chắc hơi bị ổn cho nhu cầu trục 4 ăn nhôm nhẹ nhẹ.


- Kích thước nhỏ gọn, cốt vào 8mm, mặt bích motor khoảng cách lỗ 55mm




------
Tình hình là mới làm áo sống cho em nó mời các bác tham khảo hehe. Đã test và rung nhẹ chứ không ghê gớm như dự đoán  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

có bò sàn không chú ? , rung không lo chỉ lo run out ở chổ 2 cái cốt nối với nhau , 24kRpm chứ không phải chậm , lock cứng ốc lại thì càng lo hơn nữa , không rung mà chuyển sang mỏi và gãy cốt bé trên ATC.

Ai có dư cái ATC5100 hàng chuẩn không ? sang nhượng cho  em 1 cái , em đang có dư 1 con động cơ nakanishi đi kèm theo 60Krpm mà chưa có đầu cắt.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em đã test lên 300hz, có clip coi nè anh Nam  :Big Grin: . Đúng như anh nói bạc đuôi bị rè nên rè ghê gớm chứ không bò sàn hay rung rẩy gì hết áh  :Big Grin: 
Thanks anh thanhhai đã tài trợ 2 cái áo chuẩn đét luôn kaka

----------


## sontnt

E cũng đang thử 1 con er5100 với spindle em-3060, mà ko có controller. Vừa đặt 1 cái driver của chị na về test thử. Ko có máy đo vòng quay nên ko biết max tốc được ko nữa. Chạy cũng khá êm.

----------


## Nam CNC

ồn chết cha mà kêu tiếng gió , muôn cảm nhận 1 em hoàn hảo không ? Anh TCM đã chuyển cho anh 1 bộ chuẩn nè , cả drive của nó luôn , Astro 400 gì đó.

Quay 30Krpm , đứng kế bên phải nhìn dao xem nó đứng hay chạy đó nha ....

đa số đầu cắt đều bị hư bạc đạn đuôi , bể rế nhựa cố định bi ceramic , giờ thì hiểu lí do tại sao nó lọt ra ngoài quá nhiều đầu cắt và giá rẻ đến vậy. Có thể có đầu cắt còn rất ngon về bạc đạn nhưng .....người bán để dành lại để xài.

theo tui biết thì cái mạch điều khiển dành cho RC và kèm nguồn 36VDC điều khiển em nó quay lên 50Krpm là chuyện bình thường , mượt mà , còn việc xài thời gian dài , liên tục nó có vần để gì chưa thì chưa biết , để kiểm tra rồi báo cáo cho anh em biết.

----------

Gamo, hung1706

----------


## emptyhb

bác nào dư con nsk kia không? Em cũng muốn thử

----------


## hung1706

Haha do ip8 quay clip rõ tiếng quá chứ ko ồn lắm đâu anh Nam  :Smile: ))). 
Bạc đuôi nó kêu quá mà ko biết tháo ra sao nên thôi kệ, dù sao cũng có cái nghịch tí cũng dc chứ để đồ chơi anh cho em mà bỏ cho ruồi bu thì ngại chết :3

----------


## vufree

> ồn chết cha mà kêu tiếng gió , muôn cảm nhận 1 em hoàn hảo không ? Anh TCM đã chuyển cho anh 1 bộ chuẩn nè , cả drive của nó luôn , Astro 400 gì đó.
> 
> Quay 30Krpm , đứng kế bên phải nhìn dao xem nó đứng hay chạy đó nha ....
> 
> đa số đầu cắt đều bị hư bạc đạn đuôi , bể rế nhựa cố định bi ceramic , giờ thì hiểu lí do tại sao nó lọt ra ngoài quá nhiều đầu cắt và giá rẻ đến vậy. Có thể có đầu cắt còn rất ngon về bạc đạn nhưng .....người bán để dành lại để xài.
> 
> theo tui biết thì cái mạch điều khiển dành cho RC và kèm nguồn 36VDC điều khiển em nó quay lên 50Krpm là chuyện bình thường , mượt mà , còn việc xài thời gian dài , liên tục nó có vần để gì chưa thì chưa biết , để kiểm tra rồi báo cáo cho anh em biết.


    Motor Brushless RC chạy ở chế độ overload không à nên không thể chạy thời gian dài được đâu.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## mtle5554

Mấy em harmonic mi nhon này làm headstock máy tiện mini mâm cặp 80 kiêm trục A đc ko bác chủ ơi? Bác tư vấn giúp em nào phù hợp nhất? Thx bác

----------


## hung1706

> Mấy em harmonic mi nhon này làm headstock máy tiện mini mâm cặp 80 kiêm trục A đc ko bác chủ ơi? Bác tư vấn giúp em nào phù hợp nhất? Thx bác


Dạ mấy em này là hộp số giảm tốc bác ạ. Nếu làm trục chính máy tiện mini thì tỉ số truyền 1/2 hay 1/3 là  cao rồi nên chắc ko phù hợp đâu ạ. Bác hỏi cụ Minhat hay Romeo xem sao nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## mtle5554

> Dạ mấy em này là hộp số giảm tốc bác ạ. Nếu làm trục chính máy tiện mini thì tỉ số truyền 1/2 hay 1/3 là  cao rồi nên chắc ko phù hợp đâu ạ. Bác hỏi cụ Minhat hay Romeo xem sao nhé


Vậy con size nào làm trục A với step 57 gọn nhất bác? Bác có gia công chính xác mặt bích gắn mâm 80 cho em nó luôn ko ib em tổng thiệt hại bn nhé. Thx bác

----------


## hung1706

dạ vậy bác lấy con Harmonic Size 14 tỉ lệ 1/72 mặt bích ra 45, Phi max 90 dài tổng 40 cốt ra 8mm này là gọn nhất ạ. Giá 750k nhé. 
Việc gia công chắc em không nhận làm được vì em quá nhiều việc cuối năm nên không dám hứa hay nhận làm cho bác ạ. Bác liên hệ mấy anh trên forum xem sao nhé.

----------


## mtle5554

> dạ vậy bác lấy con Harmonic Size 14 tỉ lệ 1/72 mặt bích ra 45, Phi max 90 dài tổng 40 cốt ra 8mm này là gọn nhất ạ. Giá 750k nhé. 
> Việc gia công chắc em không nhận làm được vì em quá nhiều việc cuối năm nên không dám hứa hay nhận làm cho bác ạ. Bác liên hệ mấy anh trên forum xem sao nhé.


Vậy cám ơn bác nhiều nhé. Khi nào bác có em nào cốt âm 2 đầu ib em nhé, tìm khó quá, gạch không lại các bác trên này  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## GORLAK

Cái món xi lanh thủy lực, cả bộ như clip ah bác?

----------


## hung1706

Dạ chỉ có xylanh thôi chứ ko có bơm nha anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

> Tình hình hộp giảm tốc còn lại vài em như sau: 
> (Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...#ixzz51K2WXk3V)
> --- Harmonic Size 14 tỉ lệ 1/72 mặt bích ra 45, Phi max 90 dài tổng 40 cốt ra 8mm. Giá 750/1 em. Còn 4 em
> --- Harmonic size 14 tỉ lệ 1/80 cốt âm 8, mặt bích lỗ ốc 50 mm. Cái cây dài dài để nguyên cũng được (phù hợp máy chạy trục 4 gặm gỗ đỡ vướng víu ) hoặc tháo từ phía sau ra thì đòi hỏi phải có kinh nghiệm em yêu khoa học nhen . Có 1 em giá đáng yêu 1tr ạ.
> 
> --- Em to bên cạnh Harmonic size 20 tỉ lệ 1/80 cốt âm vào 8mm mặt bích motor lỗ ốc 55mm. 
> Cái cây dài phi ngoài 50 thì công dụng chạy gỗ như trên. Hoặc tháo từ phía sau ra nhưng em nghĩ đừng tháo. Em thấy cắt ngang 1 đoan xong làm cái mặt bích ở giữa phay 1 lỗ 50 vừa khít như cậu với mợ là ok. Em này xài bạc con lăn IKO nên tải bảo đảm đáp ứng nhu cầu cho các bác luôn. Search GG IKO crossed roller bearing nha :3. Giá cả dễ thương 1tr5 cho 1 em (có 7 em). Mua hết đi em yêu luôn giá thơm hehe
> 
> -------------
> ...


Tình hình hàng hoá em còn nhiêu đây  :Big Grin: . Hàng robocon phía trên 5 con, hàng nòng đen to dài còn 7 con ( và nhiều món phía trên list nữa  :Smile: ))) )



---------

Update thêm 7 cái đế xoay dùng hộp số Harmonic size 32 tỉ lệ 1/100. Cốt âm vào 18 19 gì đó. Dùng bạc đạn con lăn phi max hơn 200 nên tải chừng vài trăm kg. Chuyên môn cho em nó chắc làm bệ xoay cho máy đục tượng gỗ đá đứng là hết bài luôn  :Big Grin: . Giá 4tr5 / 1 bộ (lấy hết có giá tốt hơn)

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## Juveandme

E xin lỗi bác chủ thớt vì nhắn cái tn này trong đây nhe. Các bác cho e hỏi sao e ko viết bài đăng được ta, e có ít mảnh dao phay tiện để bán mà diễn đàn ko cho đăng bài. Bác nào biết tại sao chỉ e với, e cám ơn. Một lần nữa xon lỗi bác chủ.

----------


## ali35

> E xin lỗi bác chủ thớt vì nhắn cái tn này trong đây nhe. Các bác cho e hỏi sao e ko viết bài đăng được ta, e có ít mảnh dao phay tiện để bán mà diễn đàn ko cho đăng bài. Bác nào biết tại sao chỉ e với, e cám ơn. Một lần nữa xon lỗi bác chủ.


Nick của bác đang là học việc nên chưa được phát biểu ý mà,bác tích cực tham gia xì pam kiểu này để lên thợ là được,trước khi đặt bút ký j nhớ đọc kỹ nội dung trước khi ký nha bác,nhất là khi ký kết hôn đó he he (đọc quy định diễn đàn trước khi tham gia nhe bác)

----------


## hung1706

Hehe dạo này lao đầu vào làm việc mà bỏ bê mua bán quá ợ. Mà lỡ đam mê rồi biết sao bây giờ  :Big Grin: 
Vừa test xong con Kavo 4041 mà áp thấp bị rè rè như này là sao ạ, mong các cao nhân chỉ giáo em với  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## Nam CNC

còn con spindle kia là gì ? china hả ???

----------


## hung1706

Dạ sờ-pín chị na 800w phi 65mm dài ~200 hay sao ah anh Nam  :Big Grin: . Em gá cho có kích thước so sánh thoai  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## hung1706

Chấm 3 chấm ....

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## Nam CNC

cái xi lanh thủy lực anh lấy về chế máy nha

----------


## ali35

lấy 1 bộ lọc khí nghịch thử xem nha bác,mai sms cho bác ạ

----------


## GORLAK

Mâm đẹp quá mà ko biết khúc nối ren nó ra sao, bác cho e số đo lòng trong + bước ren nhé, nhà có cái máy cũng kiểu thay mâm nhanh bằng ren hệ inch.

----------


## hung1706

Dạ mai chiều em ranh em vác ben qua cho anh Nam.
Okie bác ali35  :Big Grin: 
Mâm lỗ trong 60 ren em ko có thước ren nên ko đo dc. Anh xem thì em vác qua cho  :Big Grin:

----------


## ali35

he he bác có qua bác gorlak thì mang dùm e luôn,e ở gần bác ý

----------


## GORLAK

Ok bác, có ghé qua alo trc nhé, ở nhà khỏa thân nằm chờ =))

----------


## Gamo

> Ok bác, có ghé qua alo trc nhé, ở nhà khỏa thân nằm chờ =))

----------


## hung1706

Haha ok để em mang thêm toy qua  :Smile: ))). 
Ren trong ống là phi ngoài 58 - phi trong khoảng 52 53 gì đó, bước ren 2mm - 10 ren đó anh

Mặt bích trục A em đang làm chắc chiều xong đó anh Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ui, tuyệt tời, cảm ơn ku! Mà chiều nay tau phải đi làm bảo mẫu, trưa mai được hem?

----------


## GORLAK

Đù.... Lỗ bước ren 2mm là cắn lưỡi rồi, muốn xài nó phải chế lại cái adapter, ko là thua. Vác qua coi chế đc ko nhé.

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Công việc nhàn rỗi nên vệ sinh và ráp lại em xinh tươi bé bé mập mập  :Big Grin: . Mr Namcnc tài trợ chương trình học sinh nghèo ham nghịch  :Smile: )
Spindle Leutor 300w - 20.000RPM

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## khoa.address

> Công việc nhàn rỗi nên vệ sinh và ráp lại em xinh tươi bé bé mập mập .
> Spindle Leutor 300w - 20.000RPM


Con này giá sao anh, nhắn tin zalo ko thấy anh trả lời ah?

----------


## hung1706

Con này em có dự án rồi ạ. Em up lên cho anh Nam với anh em xem chơi thoai  :Big Grin:

----------


## khoa.address

> Con này em có dự án rồi ạ. Em up lên cho anh Nam với anh em xem chơi thoai


Oh, thank anh!

----------


## Gamo

> Công việc nhàn rỗi nên vệ sinh và ráp lại em xinh tươi bé bé mập mập . Mr Namcnc tài trợ chương trình học sinh nghèo ham nghịch )
> Spindle Leutor 300w - 20.000RPM


Nam ròm ui, tài trợ tau với

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Nam ròm ui, tài trợ tau với


em cũng ham học như anh gà. :V

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Em cũng rất ham học, tuy không biết tiếng nhật nhưng e vẫn phải mò từng chữ này =))))))

----------


## huanpt

Em cũng ham học, mà vợ em nó nói tiếng Nhật được, chắc em được "yêu tiên"  :Smile:

----------


## imechavn

> ---Mục 6: Hộp giảm tốc các loại
> 
>           6.2 - Hộp giảm tốc Harmonic Size 20 tỉ lệ 1:80 nha . Nòng vừa đen vừa to Phi ngoài 50 nên sắp tới phay thêm 1 cái mặt bích có mặt trước khoan lỗ cho mâm cặp, mặt sau khoét lòng trong 50 vừa định tâm vừa xẻ rãnh siết ốc bóp vô là gọn. Giá 1tr2/1 em , Số lượng 6 em mua hết thì 6tr5 
> 
> 
> 
> - Thân dùng bạc đạn con lăn IKO phi ngoài max 120 thì tải chắc hơi bị ổn cho nhu cầu trục 4 ăn nhôm nhẹ nhẹ.
> 
> 
> ...


Phần mầu đen đó có tháo được ra không bác?

----------


## hung1706

Hiu hiu lên hình cho các cụ đỡ quên em  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

- Đầu Spindle ATC HSK 40A lại có thêm ít cán dao nên em up lên tìm tri kỷ  :Big Grin: . Giá ra đi 6tr5 bao gồm 1 đầu Spindle hoàn chỉnh và 2 cán dao như hình dưới. 
- Thông tin kỹ thuật các bác xem link kèm theo : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/46...-con-HSK-A40-D
- Hình ảnh thực tế như này: 





- 2 cán dao kèm theo trong đó 1 cái dạng Quick change (QC) chuyên dùng taro (theo các cụ Tây thì có đầu gắn collet kẹp dao nữa), 1 cái còn lại kẹp dao cán phi 25 (món này thì các cụ mua cán C25 dùng ER 20 hay 25 gắn vô xài tẹt ga, hoặc có cán C25 gắn bát khoả mặt D50 luôn nha).

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hàng găm nhiều mà đồ ế cũng nhiều...
Lỡ ế rồi thì ế thêm món nữa nha  :Big Grin: 

Hộp giảm tốc Harmonic khủng long thân full Gang nặng khoang 50kg. Giá 4tr5/1 em và số lượng 6 7 em gì đó, bác nào mua số lượng thì giá thơm nha.
- tỉ lệ 1:100 size 32. Motor vào cốt 16 có then
- bạc đỡ con lăn IKO vành ngoài max 220mm. Tải thì 300kg là nguyên bản gồng gánh thân em robot Mitsu
- 2 mặt trên dưới phẳng và đều có lỗ ốc để DIY. 
- tổng quan các bác tham khảo clip và thắc mắc thì zalo alo sms fb các kiểu em trả lời nha.

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## QuyND

> Hehe gió mưa thế mà cũng săn được em gái Ốm ròm cực kì xinh đẹp...cưới em về chắc cho em lên tủ kính trưng bày vì quá đẹp không tì vết .
> Em settool giống em trên nhưng hãng Omron các bác ợ. Giá rổ 600k nha (em này đẹp nhất trong số các em đã ra đi)
> 
> Đính kèm 58062
> 
> Đính kèm 58063


Em lấy nha bác. Bác cho em xin thông tin của bác vào inbox ạ.

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em đã inbox. Thanks bác ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## BLCNC

Có driver cho con servo trong combo luôn không bác?

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em ko có driver. Motor dòng BL servo bác ngâm cứu nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## sơn phan

mình lấy bàn T nhé bác

----------


## hung1706

> mình lấy bàn T nhé bác


Dạ bác lấy bàn T 800k hay 3tr5 ạ bác. Inbox em thông tin nhé

----------


## ktshung

mình lấy cái bàn T 800, bác cắt ra ghép lại cho mình nghe

----------


## BLCNC

> Dạ em ko có driver. Motor dòng BL servo bác ngâm cứu nhé


Ko có driver thì motor này mua về cất vào kho thui à. Tháo motor ra thì còn lại bán sao?

----------


## hung1706

@ktshung: Dạ em cắt đôi ra rồi gói lại gửi bác nhé. 
@BLCNC: Dạ giá đó em ko tính motor đó ạ. Nếu ok thì em tính 3tr4 tặng bác con motor cất kho chơi nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Hưng gặp cái bàn T nào 400x600 dày tầm 40 trở lại thì hú anh nhé ....cái bàn T kia nó nặng quá xá . Không thì thấy tấm sắt nào nó phẳng kích thước 400x600 cũng hú luôn , anh khoan lổ xài eto.

----------

hung1706

----------


## ktshung

Ok bạn, cho mình stk mình chuyển tiền nhé

----------


## hung1706

> Ok bạn, cho mình stk mình chuyển tiền nhé


Dạ em cắt rồi, cho lên máy liếm nhẹ 1 đường cho đẹp vết cắt rồi mai em gửi ship nha.
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng

----------


## ktshung

Tiền đi rồi nghen bác

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hàng hoá ra đi vài món, còn vài món trên list các bác ghé xem sắm dc gì thì sắm hộ cho em có tiền mua sữa tắm nhoa :3

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hehe sáng h nhiều bác hỏi em cái module Harmonic nên em đính chính thêm là :
1- dùng để thay thế phụ tùng cho hộp số harmonic cùng size nào bị rơ hoặc hư
2- nếu dùng thì phải chế cháo thêm bạc đỡ cho mặt bích xoay đầu ra và khung cố định để giữ vành ngoài và bắt motor. 
Túm váy lại là em đẹp mà hơi khó tính tí ạ  :Big Grin: .

Alo alo ai hứng thú đầu BT30 built-in spindle hơm thì em cho lên sàn nè :3

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Hehe sáng h nhiều bác hỏi em cái module Harmonic nên em đính chính thêm là :
> 1- dùng để thay thế phụ tùng cho hộp số harmonic cùng size nào bị rơ hoặc hư
> 2- nếu dùng thì phải chế cháo thêm bạc đỡ cho mặt bích xoay đầu ra và khung cố định để giữ vành ngoài và bắt motor. 
> Túm váy lại là em đẹp mà hơi khó tính tí ạ .
> 
> Alo alo ai hứng thú đầu BT30 built-in spindle hơm thì em cho lên sàn nè :3


cho lên e nó đi

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## TigerHN

Hung1706 ơi anh lấy cặp thanh đá nhé, inbox giúp anh số tk để anh chuyển tiền. Cám ơn em

----------


## hung1706

Dạ okie anh.
Còn lại bàn đá ai hốt hộ em đi ahihi

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------

Nam CNC, ngocsut

----------


## huyquynhbk

má ơi! con sờ pín nhìn thích quá cụ Hưng ơi.  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------

hung1706

----------


## vufree

Con này mà nặng 10kg thì ngon

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ké chủ thớt
Ai mua con đầu cắt bt35 mà cần cán bt35 có sẵn collet thì hú mình với nhe
Giá 1.2 triệu /3 cục
Đã bán

----------

hung1706, mytho

----------


## hung1706

> Con này mà nặng 10kg thì ngon


Hehe nặng 10kg em để dành xài luôn  :Smile: ).
Hồi trước anh Nam có quăng em cục BT15 kêu em chế đi, tính chế bằng con Spindle TQ như này nhưng mà cân nặng khá khá máy em yếu ko chịu nổi. Bây h lục lại cái clip cho anh Nam với các bác tham khảo anh Tây chế cháo nè  :Big Grin:

----------

hminhtq, Nam CNC, QuyND

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## Nam CNC

phi bao nhiêu chú ?

----------


## hung1706

Mấy em có gạch rồi anh Nam  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------

QuyND

----------


## hung1706

Collet SK10-4 8 còn 1, SK10-6 còn 2 nhen  :Big Grin:

----------


## CQV

> Hehe dạo này em bận việc nhiều quá nay mới có dịp lên hàng cho các bác lựa chọn ạ 
> 
> 1/ Vài em collet SK10 các size 4 6 8 10 dành cho mấy em Spindle Hàn Quốc 30k - 40k RPM ạ. Hàng Japan mới tinh chưa xài nhen . Giá lẻ 250k/1 cái, giá sỉ 900k/ 1 set 4 cái tùy chọn ( lỗ 10 em có 1 cái nên ai tới trước lấy trước nha ) 
> - Tham khảo thêm: https://www.maritool.com/Collets-SK-...438/index.html.
> 
> Đính kèm 61540
> 
> 2/ Có 1 em heo tộc BT30 dòng mini Phi thân 110mm dài hơn 300mm chút xíu. Em này cơ bản là nguyên cụm khủng bố nhưng bỏ đi hết ta móc ruột thôi về ta DIY .
> - Dòng này thuộc dòng mini cao tốc 10.000-15.000 RPM dùng con Spindle Fanuc kéo dai nmax 15.000 (gì chứ bọn Nhật nó ghi thì chắc là tin tưởng được haha). Nếu chịu chơi thì mua motor Fanuc kéo tầm 1.5kw - 15.000 RPM còn không thì chơi con Spindle Chịna 2.2kw kéo tàn tàn 10.000 RPM cũng đủ sức Trâu già gặm cỏ non haha
> ...


Hàng phê quá a , cho e hỏi 2 cái phớt chặn dầu dải nhiệt 2 đầu thân spindle còn ko a ? với lại loại này nếu bạc đạn có vấn đề thì bảo trì khó khăn gì ko nhỉ , cho e xin luôn cái hình bộ dây dai và pulley kéo nha a để e xem DIY lại cho con máy có mệt ko , ụ Z e nó nhỏ gò bó quá , thank a .

----------


## hung1706

Dạ, con này áo ngoài nguyên ụ gang nó làm kín ôm nguyên thân và dầu chảy trong đó, phía mặt bích có 4 lỗ ốc bắt lên, có ron cao su phía mặt bích trong không cho rỉ tràn chảy dầu ra ngoài thôi. Nói chung là nguyên bản nó như vậy luôn ạ.
Về phần đai thì chắc chắn em bán kèm luôn chứ giữ cũng đâu có xài dc kaka.
Con này Zin từng lỗ ốc đến ốc lock ren em chưa tháo gì ra cả, tuy nhiên phần bảo trì thì em có kinh nghiệm đôi chút nên xài tẹt ga rồi hư thì em bảo trì vô tư ạ, ca nào khó quá em vác qua chiên da Sờ pín tư vấn hehe
Nếu còn lăn tăn thì tốt nhất là bác inbox zalo hay alo em vác qua trực tiếp thấy ok rồi lụm hàng cũng ko muộn ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

CQV

----------


## QuyND

Nhìn mà chảy hết nước dãi bác ơi.

----------


## Diyodira

Hưng đập chai cần ray nữa thì mang heo tộc qua a đổi chác nha  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe con heo đó có anh CQV gạch trước hẹn qua coi hàng. Tiếp theo là thứ tự có gạch phía sau nữa ợ :3.

----------


## hung1706

Ah em đang cần cặp ray 20 25 dài tầm 1m5 bên anh có ko ạ

----------


## Diyodira

> Ah em đang cần cặp ray 20 25 dài tầm 1m5 bên anh có ko ạ


có chứ e, khi nào tiện thì qua nhé, để chiều a qua xưởng chụp gởi cho xem, tks

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## hung1706

Khoảng mấy h anh có ở xưởng. Nhắn lại em địa chỉ tí em ghé nha  :Big Grin:

----------

Diyodira

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## Nam CNC

tớ có khớp 14-10 nè , có món gì đổi chác không ? qua nhà đủ hết khớp nối lựa chọn chú.

----------


## hung1706

Kaka ok anh Nam. Em mua khớp nối dùm anh khách ah

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Diyodira

> + BT30 đây ạ. Anh Diyodira ưu tiên nè 
> 
> Đính kèm 62920


cứ bình tĩnh, bữa nào tiện thì qua a có phương án cho e nó, tranh thủ nhé  :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe ok anh. Mai khoảng trưa trưa em vác qua nha

----------

Diyodira

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## Fusionvie

Hộp số đường kính trục bao nhiêu bác chủ

----------


## cuongkran

> Tiếp tục kiếm chút cháo ăn qua Lễ 
> - Hộp số vuông góc hàng còn mới cứng, nguồn gốc hàng Đức cốp Bevel Gearboxes: ATEK GmbH Germany, tỉ lệ 1:1. Kích thước chưa đo . Giá 500k/1 cái, mua số lượng 3 cái trở lên thì em bao ship hoặc fix giá.
> Ưu điểm lấy từ NSX: Vận hành Êm ái 24/7, thiết kế cho Servo chạy liên tục, tốc độ trong ngưỡng 6800 rpm, thân nhôm thiết kế nhỏ gọn, chịu tải cao và độ rơ cực thấp...thôi em PR tới đây thôi . http://www.poweraceindia.com/bevel-gear-boxes.html
> 
> Đính kèm 62968
> 
> [ÁTTACH=CONFIG]62969[/ATTACH]


Bc báo cho 2c vào zalo 01688 9ooo88.
Thanks.

----------


## hung1706

> Tiếp tục kiếm chút cháo ăn qua Lễ 
> - Hộp số vuông góc hàng còn mới cứng, nguồn gốc hàng Đức cốp Bevel Gearboxes: ATEK GmbH Germany, tỉ lệ 1:1. Kích thước chưa đo . Giá 500k/1 cái, mua số lượng 3 cái trở lên thì em bao ship hoặc fix giá.
> Ưu điểm lấy từ NSX: Vận hành Êm ái 24/7, thiết kế cho Servo chạy liên tục, tốc độ trong ngưỡng 6800 rpm, thân nhôm thiết kế nhỏ gọn, chịu tải cao và độ rơ cực thấp...thôi em PR tới đây thôi . http://www.poweraceindia.com/bevel-gear-boxes.html
> 
> Đính kèm 62968
> 
> Đính kèm 62969


Em xin cập nhật thông tin: 
- Hàng hình thức mới tình trạng tốt không rơ. Bảo đảm kiểm tra kỹ trước khi giao, không vừa ý trả hàng thoải mái ạ
- Kích thước 140x135x65 cốt ra 12 có then
- Thân nhôm có đầy đủ lỗ M6 cho các bác gá đặt.

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## audiophilevn

cho mình gạch cây vitme còn lại, qua lễ chuyển tiền nhé

----------


## hung1706

Dạ okie bác ạ.

----------


## thuhanoi

Mục 4.4 Mình lấy 2 cái (mỗi loại 1 cái) nhé. thanks

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hehe dạo này em bỏ bê việc giao lưu mua bán quá sợ các bác quên em, nay em nên lên ít đồ chơi cho các bác đi chợ ạ  :Big Grin: 

- Hàng cũ đã lỗi thời :3

1/ Bàn đá kích thước 490 x 300 x 44 mm với một số lỗ bên trên. Cùng 1 nhà mà ra với công dụng làm bàn Map rà ổ bi hay gá thước đo cao để so dao hay dùng để canh vuông X-Y cho máy H-frame C-frame là chuẩn ko cần chỉnh. Giá ra đi 2tr 

Cơ mà em nói thật là rất ngại ship xa thể loại thanh thước đá, bàn đá này vì nguy cơ bể vỡ khá cao mong các bác thông cảm nhen  :Big Grin: 



2/ Vài em collet SK10 

4/ Vài em đế xoay dùng hộp số Harmonic size 32 tỉ lệ 1/100. Cốt âm vào 18 19 gì đó. Dùng bạc đạn con lăn IKO phi max hơn 200 nên tải chừng vài trăm kg vô tư ( tải nguyên con robot gần 1T  :Big Grin: ). Chuyên môn cho em nó chắc làm bệ xoay cho máy đục tượng gỗ đá đứng là hết bài luôn  :Big Grin: . Giá 4tr5 / 1 bộ (lấy hết có giá tốt hơn)

----------


## maxx.side

Set toy còn ko em, anh lấy nhé

----------

hung1706

----------


## legiao

lấy cục 3 chia cốt còn đẹp nầy nhé .cho stk mai ck

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hàng họ ra đi một ít còn lại một số đồ chơi hạng nặng  :Big Grin: 

8/ Combo làm Y hoặc Z là chuẩn bài với hành trình max 250mm. (đã bán)
9/ Bộ đầu phay phả mặt Kira + Spindle kéo Fanuc 1.5 - 2.2Kw speed 3000 - 8000 rpm. 
10/ Bộ đầu kẹp máy bắn điện hàng hiệu Systerm 3R mã 3R-321-HR1.1. Bộ này gồm 2 phần
- Hộp số trục vít - bánh vít tỉ lệ truyền khoảng 80 - 100 gì đó (em chưa đo kỹ) và đã test còn ngon lành cành đào không rơ. Kéo qua bộ truyền pulley bằng 1 con DC motor kèm encoder như hình dưới. Thay con pana 100w vô kéo thì mê ly  :Big Grin: 
- Đầu kẹp tool là miệng kẹp lỗ phi 20 kích bằng khí nén qua ống khí bên hông. Em đã test kích khí tháo/kẹp dễ dàng như hình dưới. Khi đã kẹp thì kẹp cứng ngắt không nhả  :Smile: ) 
=> Công dụng nguyên bản thay thế cho máy bắn điện, hoặc sang chảnh thì làm trục A/C cho máy CNC (làm trục C là quá xuất sắc hehe). Giá 3tr2 cho 1 bộ hoàn hảo chuẩn công nghiệp.

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Hehe hàng họ ra đi một ít còn lại một số đồ chơi hạng nặng 
> 
> 8/ Combo làm Y hoặc Z là chuẩn bài với hành trình max 250mm. Cấu hình ray HSR25 vitme 25 bước 8 (cấp chính xác C3z) kèm clip test bên dưới. Giá 5tr5 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/ Bộ đầu phay phả mặt Kira + Spindle kéo Fanuc 1.5 - 2.2Kw speed 3000 - 8000 rpm. Giá ưu tiên mua cả bộ 4tr, nếu xé lẻ thì motor 2.8tr đầu cắt 1tr5. 
> 
> ...


có thấy hình họ gì đâu hà, còn motor fanuc cho cái díp để coi chơi, hihih

----------


## hung1706

Em đã sửa lại hình  :Big Grin: . Chắc do lỗi gì đó ạ.
Con Fanuc em có clip test mà để em tìm lại rồi up lên sau xem chơi haha.

----------


## Nam CNC

combo ngon quá Hưng .... sao nó có 1 trục vậy , tìm ra 1 trục 500 không ?

----------


## hung1706

Kaka em tìm lòi mắt bộ 350 400 mà không ra luôn đó chứ a Nam. 
Em đang tính lên bộ X 350 bằng bộ có cặp ray con lăn Thụy Sỹ mua hồi trước mà bận quá chưa làm. Làm xong em trưng dụng luôn bộ trên làm bệ Y luôn. Nhanh tay hốt lẹ thì còn kịp  :Smile: )))

----------


## hung1706

Tình hình là em dọn dẹp xong lại chơi trò xếp hình  :Big Grin: . Tiện thể up lên hàng cho các bác chế cháo ạ.
11/ Bộ đế gang đúc nặng tầm 45kg kích thước phủ bì 400x300x130 phù hợp làm bộ Z hay bệ Y cho máy ăn kim loại mini. Giá 900k cho 1 bệ duy nhất (bệ kia em xếp hình rồi  :Big Grin: )

----------


## hung1706

> 10/ Bộ đầu kẹp máy bắn điện hàng hiệu Systerm 3R mã 3R-321-HR1.1. 
> Bộ này gồm 2 phần
> - Hộp số trục vít - bánh vít tỉ lệ truyền khoảng 80 - 100 gì đó (em chưa đo kỹ) và đã test còn ngon lành cành đào không rơ. Kéo qua bộ truyền pulley bằng 1 con DC motor kèm encoder như hình dưới. Thay con pana 100w vô kéo thì mê ly 
> - Đầu kẹp tool là miệng kẹp lỗ phi 20 kích bằng khí nén qua ống khí bên hông. Em đã test kích khí tháo/kẹp dễ dàng như hình dưới. Khi đã kẹp thì kẹp cứng ngắt không nhả ) 
> => Công dụng nguyên bản thay thế cho máy bắn điện, hoặc sang chảnh thì làm trục A/C cho máy CNC (làm trục C là quá xuất sắc hehe). Giá 3tr2 cho 1 bộ hoàn hảo chuẩn công nghiệp.


Sáng ngày khá rãnh nên em lại lôi hàng ra ngắm ngía tiện thể đếm tỉ lệ truyền em nó  :Big Grin: . 
Nếu truyền động trực tiếp thì hộp số trục vít - bánh vít tỉ lệ 1:90, qua bộ truyền đai thì tỉ lệ bộ truyền là 1.5 thành ra tổng là tỉ lệ 1:135. Em nó dùng con DC Tamgawa 60v, có encoder gắn phía cốt sau của hộp số. Giấu bên trong hình như là cử Home để em nó set home. Túm lại làm trục A máy phay hay máy mài dao độ chính xác khá ngon với bộ kẹp ATC khí nén của System 3R (cốt kẹp phi 20 nếu kẹp nhỏ thì mua cây ER20/32 cán 20 gắn vào, hoặc gia công mặt bích gắn mâm cặp vào cũng đơn giản  :Big Grin: )

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tình hình tài chính căng thẳng nên em thanh lý 2 cây vítme to to ạ.

1/ Vitme NSK 32 bước 5 cấp chính xác C2z, tổng dài 1m45 hành trình 1m2 có gối BF BK 20. Hàng dài và to thế này hơi hiếm, săn xong để dành mà hết lúa nên em thanh lý 2tr7 nha  :Big Grin: 



2/ Vitme NSK 32 bước 5 cấp chính xác C5z tổng dài gần 800 hành trình 450, 1 đầu dùng gối 30 và đầu kia có sẵn ổ bi 25. Em này thiếu gối nên giá hỗ trợ 1tr nhen.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tình hình là bao ngày mong nhớ giờ Cô Thắm về làng Áo em trắng quá nhìn không ra  :Big Grin: .
- Em hộp số Harmonic mã SF 25-100 (dòng SF size 25 tỉ lệ 1:100 không rơ), trục motor vào phi 14 có then. Hàng sáng đẹp có kèm chốt định vị phi 20 zin và mặt bích bắt motor lỗ ốc 50 (step size 60 hoặc Servo 200w). Giá yêu thương (Đã bán).

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Hehe tình hình là bao ngày mong nhớ giờ Cô Thắm về làng Áo em trắng quá nhìn không ra .
> - Em hộp số Harmonic mã SF 25-100 (dòng SF size 25 tỉ lệ 1:100 không rơ), trục motor vào phi 14 có then. Hàng sáng đẹp có kèm chốt định vị phi 20 zin và mặt bích bắt motor lỗ ốc 50 (step size 60 hoặc Servo 200w). Giá yêu thương 1tr2 nhen.
> 
> Đính kèm 66704
> 
> Đính kèm 66705


để em nha anh

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tình hình thanh lý bớt hàng để em gom lúa làm chuyện quan trọng ợ. Em có vài con spindle hàng ngon lành cành đào mời các bác hốt về cho em nó lao động khổ sai ạ  :Big Grin: 

- Em Spindle hàng Fishcher (Lander motor) đầu mã HEN-80. Thông số sơ bộ :
   + Công suất 2.1kw quay max 400Hz - 12.000 v/p (4 poles) dùng collet ER40 kẹp dao to như cán 25 liếm mặt nhẹ nhẹ được luôn. 
   + Hàng thứ dữ chuyên trị kim loại màu như nhôm đồng sắt vô tư vì cơ cấu lắp bạc đạn khá đỉnh, lắp cùng chiều từng cặp với đầu chịu tải dùng 1 cặp 7008 đầu - 1 cặp 7206 giữa - đuôi 1 con bạc định tâm. Em đã bảo trì tra mỡ bò cao tốc nên chạy vô tư, khi nào banh xác đưa lại em bảo trì xong chạy tiếp  :Big Grin: . 
   + Giá bao gồm ụ gang bắt spindle như hình dưới là 7tr ạ. (Cái ụ gang em chưa sơn phết hơi xấu ngại quá  :Big Grin: )
   + Các bác tham khảo link :https://shop.fischerspindle.com/epag...ucts/51820-003.

----------


## hung1706

Em xin up thêm clip test hàng con Spindle Fischer HEN-80 ợ.
- Run out đo tại cán dao là 1/2 vạch 0.01mm (trong clip dưới em gá chưa chặt nên còn run out 1 vạch ợ)




- Clip test quay em nó khi đạt 400Hz - 12.000 rpm.

----------


## hung1706

Em xin dọn thêm con Spindle Shino 2.2kw - 300hz - 200v - 17000 Rpm mã S911D. Em này dùng Collet NT16 gá dao hiện tại phi 12 có chén hạ bậc xuống 10. Tình trạng đã test như clip dưới, runout chưa tới 1/2 vạch 0.01 (0.005) là quá ngon. 
Em này nhỏ gọn hình thức đẹp mạn phép bán 7tr

----------


## hung1706

Bộ Driver và Megatorque Motor NSK kèm theo handy pad giá Đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Em xin phép tổng hợp lại hàng hóa đã cũ ợ  :Big Grin: . 

1/ Bàn đá kích thước 490 x 300 x 44 mm với một số lỗ bên trên. Cùng 1 nhà mà ra với công dụng làm bàn Map rà ổ bi hay gá thước đo cao để so dao hay dùng để canh vuông X-Y cho máy H-frame C-frame là chuẩn ko cần chỉnh. Giá ra đi 2tr 

Cơ mà em nói thật là rất ngại ship xa thể loại thanh thước đá, bàn đá này vì nguy cơ bể vỡ khá cao mong các bác thông cảm nhen  :Big Grin: 



2/ Vài em collet SK10 

3/ Bộ lọc khí ion hàng Keyence SJ-R084A dài 600mm. 

4/ Vài em đế xoay dùng hộp số Harmonic size 32 tỉ lệ 1/100. Cốt âm vào 18 19 gì đó. Dùng bạc đạn con lăn IKO phi max hơn 200 nên tải chừng vài trăm kg vô tư ( tải nguyên con robot gần 1T  :Big Grin: ). Chuyên môn cho em nó chắc làm bệ xoay cho máy đục tượng gỗ đá đứng là hết bài luôn  :Big Grin: . Giá 4tr5 / 1 bộ (lấy hết có giá tốt hơn)





6/ Bộ đầu kẹp máy bắn điện hàng hiệu Systerm 3R mã 3R-321-HR1.1. Bộ này gồm 2 phần
- Hộp số trục vít - bánh vít tỉ lệ truyền khoảng 80 - 100 gì đó (em chưa đo kỹ) và đã test còn ngon lành cành đào không rơ. Kéo qua bộ truyền pulley bằng 1 con DC motor kèm encoder như hình dưới. Thay con pana 100w vô kéo thì mê ly  :Big Grin: 
- Đầu kẹp tool là miệng kẹp lỗ phi 20 kích bằng khí nén qua ống khí bên hông. Em đã test kích khí tháo/kẹp dễ dàng như hình dưới. Khi đã kẹp thì kẹp cứng ngắt không nhả  :Smile: ) 
=> Công dụng nguyên bản thay thế cho máy bắn điện, hoặc sang chảnh thì làm trục A/C cho máy CNC (làm trục C là quá xuất sắc hehe). Giá 3tr2 cho 1 bộ hoàn hảo chuẩn công nghiệp.





7/ Bộ đế gang đúc nặng tầm 45kg kích thước phủ bì 400x300x130 phù hợp làm bộ Z hay bệ Y cho máy ăn kim loại mini. Giá 900k cho 1 bệ duy nhất



8/ Vitme NSK 32 bước 5 cấp chính xác C2z, tổng dài 1m45 hành trình 1m2 có gối BF BK 20. Cây hàng dài và to thế này bước 5 lại càng hiếm, săn xong để dành mà hết lúa nên em thanh lý 2tr7 nha  :Big Grin: 



9/ Vitme NSK 32 bước 5 cấp chính xác C5z tổng dài gần 800 hành trình 450, 1 đầu dùng gối 30 và đầu kia có sẵn ổ bi 25. Em này thiếu gối nên giá hỗ trợ 1tr nhen.



10/ Spindle hàng Fishcher (Lander motor) đầu mã HEN-80. Thông số sơ bộ :
   + Công suất 2.1kw quay max 400Hz - 12.000 v/p (4 poles) dùng collet ER40 kẹp dao to như cán 25 liếm mặt nhẹ nhẹ được luôn. 
   + Hàng thứ dữ chuyên trị kim loại màu như nhôm đồng sắt vô tư vì cơ cấu lắp bạc đạn khá đỉnh, lắp cùng chiều từng cặp với đầu chịu tải dùng 1 cặp 7008 đầu - 1 cặp 7206 giữa - đuôi 1 con bạc định tâm. Em đã bảo trì tra mỡ bò cao tốc nên chạy vô tư, khi nào banh xác đưa lại em bảo trì xong chạy tiếp  :Big Grin: . 
   + Giá bao gồm ụ gang bắt spindle như hình dưới là 7tr, không lấy ụ thì 6tr5 ạ. (Cái ụ gang em chưa sơn phết hơi xấu ngại quá  :Big Grin: )
   + Các bác tham khảo link :https://shop.fischerspindle.com/epag...ucts/51820-003. 





- Clip test hàng con Spindle Fischer HEN-80 ợ.

   + Run out đo tại cán dao là 1/2 vạch 0.01mm (trong clip dưới em gá chưa chặt nên còn run out 1 vạch ợ)




   + Clip test quay em nó khi đạt 400Hz - 12.000 rpm.




11/ Spindle Shino 2.2kw - 300hz - 200v - 17000 Rpm mã S911D. Em này dùng Collet NT16 gá dao hiện tại phi 12 có chén hạ bậc xuống 10. Tình trạng đã test như clip dưới, runout chưa tới 1/2 vạch 0.01 (0.005) là quá ngon. 
Em này nhỏ gọn hình thức đẹp mạn phép bán 7tr 




........

Còn tiếp !

----------


## hung1706

- Tiếp tục là con Spindle cao tốc hãng Mítu Seiki thông số sơ bộ:

   + Công suất 0.5kw - 4 poles - 1500hz - 45.000 Rpm. Xét về lực thì em này hơn hẳn mấy em chạy cao tốc trên 30.000 RPM (vì em này 4 poles nên khi chạy cùng tốc độ thì lực gấp 2 lần con 2 poles)
   + Em nó chạy biến tần đã test tại 400hz - 150V - 12.000 PRM quay êm và ổn định, test 5p sờ tay hơi ấm ấm. So sánh với mấy em TQ 800w hàng cao cấp thì cũng không có cơ hội cạnh tranh cả về lực lẫn độ êm.
   + Hệ bạc đạn theo chuyên gia khám nghiệm check hàng thì dùng 3 bạc 7xxxC khả năng là 79xxC, giải nhiệt và bôi trơn bằng hơi dầu (oil-air), nếu tra mỡ bò cao tốc thì chạy tầm 30.000 Rpm vô tư.
   + Em này xài hệ Collet Yukiwa MSK hiện đang có kẹp dao phi 6 (có thể mua được size khác). 
   + Test runout dưới 2 vạch 1/1000 (0.002 mm). 

Túm váy lại là em này dùng để chạy tinh hàng cao cấp như điêu khắc kim loại hoặc mài bóng khuôn. Phía sau là mặt bích để bắt từ dưới lên nên việc tiện mặt bích lắp ghép vô cán BT40 làm đầu tăng tốc dễ dàng tiện lợi. Chạy hàng xong tháp vô mài cho láng là kiếm lúa gạo phà phà. 

Hàng ngon thì em mới dám bán và chống chỉ định mua về chưng tủ, đảm bảo mua về là chạy ra lúa gạo gỡ vốn nên bán 8tr nha.

----------


## hung1706

Hàng đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Update thêm bàn T gang đúc xinh đẹp ợ  :Big Grin: .
Kích thước 330x570 dày tổng 50, có 6 lỗ ốc bắt từ trên xuống. Em nó gang đúc nên không lo rỉ sét, tưới nguội tẹt ga nhen. Giá ra đi cho em nó (đã bán) , lâu lâu mới có 1 em như vậy nhé

----------


## vufree

> Update thêm bàn T gang đúc xinh đẹp ợ .
> Kích thước 330x570 dày tổng 50, có 6 lỗ ốc bắt từ trên xuống. Em nó gang đúc nên không lo rỉ sét, tưới nguội tẹt ga nhen. Giá ra đi cho em nó 2tr5, lâu lâu mới có 1 em như vậy nhé
> 
> Đính kèm 67450
> 
> Đính kèm 67451
> 
> Đính kèm 67452


Gạch bàn T nhé..... kekeke

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bàn T có gạch lúc mới đăng rồi anh. Còn cái ở dưới nữa kích thước giống vậy để em inbox hình ảnh nhen

----------


## bigboy061293

Mình chỉ lấy bộ mâm xoay, không lấy phần kẹp được không bạn?

----------


## hung1706

> Mình chỉ lấy bộ mâm xoay, không lấy phần kẹp được không bạn?


Cho em hỏi bộ mâm xoay nào ạ, ý bác là bộ trục xoay máy bắn điện Systerm 3R?

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tình hình hàng hóa em còn kha khá nên bác nào ưng món gì alo em fix giá cuối năm nha  :Big Grin: . 
Còn hình là còn hàng http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...194#post152194

Em tiếp tục thanh lý cuối năm:

1/ Thanh lý em máy tiện mini hãng Proxxon E250 còn chạy ngon lành như hình. Giá ra đi đã bán. 
2/ Biến tần Emerson SK2401 5.5kw/7.5kw điện vào 3p 380V-480V (em cấp 3p 200V test như clip). Output max 0-480V 1500Hz 15A dùng cho mấy em spindle tần số cao. Giá ra đi bằng giá bán xác đã bán

----------


## vufree

Gạch máy tiện nha... kekekee

----------


## foxnguyen

muộn rùi,  :Frown: . bác vufree nhường mình đê. hehhe

----------

vufree

----------


## Gamo

Huhu... anh Vũ chết tiệt

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> Huhu... anh Vũ chết tiệt


  Vẫn sống mà..... kekekekkee....

----------


## vudungld2010

Spin hàn xẻng có bán không anh. Nếu bán cho em cái giá tham khảo.

----------


## hung1706

> Gạch máy tiện nha... kekekee


Kaka ok anh  :Big Grin: . 

Spindle Hàn xẻng em hổng bán nha anh Vudung, tại con biến tần xài điện 3p em muốn bán để đổi con 1p xài cho tiện ấy mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Em xin phép tổng hợp lại hàng hóa cũ  :Big Grin: . 

1/ Vài em collet SK10 (hết hàng, có hàng em thông tin )

2/ Bộ lọc khí ion hàng Keyence SJ-R084A dài 600mm. Công dụng làm sạch không khí xung quanh (máy in 3d hay máy khắc laser xài là hợp lý luôn), tham khảo thêm tại đây: https://www.china.cn/lizifengbang/3792812660.html. Giá nghịch ngợm 300k/1, lấy hết 3 em tính 800.



3/ Vài em đế xoay dùng hộp số Harmonic size 32 tỉ lệ 1/100. Cốt âm vào 18 19 gì đó. Dùng bạc đạn con lăn IKO phi max hơn 200 nên tải chừng vài trăm kg vô tư ( tải nguyên con robot gần 1T  :Big Grin: ). Chuyên môn cho em nó chắc làm bệ xoay cho máy đục tượng gỗ đá đứng là hết bài luôn  :Big Grin: . Giá 4tr5 / 1 bộ (lấy hết có giá tốt hơn)






5/ Bộ đầu kẹp máy bắn điện hàng hiệu Systerm 3R mã 3R-321-HR1.1. Bộ này gồm 2 phần
- Hộp số trục vít - bánh vít tỉ lệ truyền khoảng 80 - 100 gì đó (em chưa đo kỹ) và đã test còn ngon lành cành đào không rơ. Kéo qua bộ truyền pulley bằng 1 con DC motor kèm encoder như hình dưới. Thay con pana 100w vô kéo thì mê ly  :Big Grin: 
- Đầu kẹp tool là miệng kẹp lỗ phi 20 kích bằng khí nén qua ống khí bên hông. Em đã test kích khí tháo/kẹp dễ dàng như hình dưới. Khi đã kẹp thì kẹp cứng ngắt không nhả  :Smile: ) 
=> Công dụng nguyên bản thay thế cho máy bắn điện, hoặc sang chảnh thì làm trục A/C cho máy CNC (làm trục C là quá xuất sắc hehe). Giá 3tr2 cho 1 bộ hoàn hảo chuẩn công nghiệp.





6/ Spindle hàng Fishcher (Lander motor) đầu mã HEN-80. Thông số sơ bộ :
   + Công suất 2.1kw quay max 400Hz - 12.000 v/p (4 poles) dùng collet ER40 kẹp dao to như cán 25 liếm mặt nhẹ nhẹ được luôn. 
   + Hàng thứ dữ chuyên trị kim loại màu như nhôm đồng sắt vô tư vì cơ cấu lắp bạc đạn khá đỉnh, lắp cùng chiều từng cặp với đầu chịu tải dùng 1 cặp 7008 đầu - 1 cặp 7206 giữa - đuôi 1 con bạc định tâm. Em đã bảo trì tra mỡ bò cao tốc nên chạy vô tư, khi nào banh xác đưa lại em bảo trì xong chạy tiếp  :Big Grin: . 
   + Giá 6tr5 ạ. 
   + Các bác tham khảo link :https://shop.fischerspindle.com/epag...ucts/51820-003. 



- Clip test hàng con Spindle Fischer HEN-80 ợ.

   + Run out đo tại cán dao là 1/2 vạch 0.01mm (trong clip dưới em gá chưa chặt nên còn run out 1 vạch ợ)




   + Clip test quay em nó khi đạt 400Hz - 12.000 rpm.




7/ Spindle Shino 2.2kw - 300hz - 200v - 17000 Rpm mã S911D. Em này dùng Collet NT16 gá dao hiện tại phi 12 có chén hạ bậc xuống 10. Tình trạng đã test như clip dưới, runout chưa tới 1/2 vạch 0.01 (0.005) là quá ngon. 
Em này nhỏ gọn hình thức đẹp mạn phép bán 7tr 




8/ Spindle cao tốc hãng Mistu Seiki thông số sơ bộ:

   + Công suất 0.5kw - 4 poles - 1500hz - 45.000 Rpm. Xét về lực thì em này hơn hẳn mấy em chạy cao tốc trên 30.000 RPM (vì em này 4 poles nên khi chạy cùng tốc độ thì lực gấp 2 lần con 2 poles)
   + Em nó chạy biến tần đã test tại 400hz - 150V - 12.000 PRM quay êm và ổn định, test 5p sờ tay hơi ấm ấm. So sánh với mấy em TQ 800w hàng cao cấp thì cũng không có cơ hội cạnh tranh cả về lực lẫn độ êm.
   + Hệ bạc đạn theo chuyên gia khám nghiệm check hàng thì dùng 3 bạc 7xxxC khả năng là 79xxC, giải nhiệt và bôi trơn bằng hơi dầu (oil-air), nếu tra mỡ bò cao tốc thì chạy tầm 30.000 Rpm vô tư.
   + Em này xài hệ Collet Yukiwa MSK hiện đang có kẹp dao phi 6 (có thể mua được size khác). 
   + Test runout dưới 2 vạch 1/1000 (0.002 mm). 

Túm váy lại là em này dùng để chạy tinh hàng cao cấp như điêu khắc kim loại hoặc mài bóng khuôn. Phía sau là mặt bích để bắt từ dưới lên nên việc tiện mặt bích lắp ghép vô cán BT40 làm đầu tăng tốc dễ dàng tiện lợi. Chạy hàng xong tháp vô mài cho láng là kiếm lúa gạo phà phà. 

Hàng ngon thì em mới dám bán và chống chỉ định mua về chưng tủ, đảm bảo mua về là chạy ra lúa gạo gỡ vốn nên bán 8tr nha.

----------


## hung1706

Hàng mới hàng mới cho đầu năm đây ạ  :Big Grin: 
- Bộ đầu cắt NT30 chuyên dụng cho máy phay kim loại. Kết cấu 2 bạc đầu 7009 lock cứng và em đã tra mỡ đầy đủ, đoạn giữa trụ thẳng phi 30 để gắn bánh răng có then (có bánh răng đi kèm) và đoạn cuối là phi 25 cho bạc đạn đuôi (nguyên bản xài bạc 6 nhưng em tặng cho cặp bạc 7005 xài cho ngon). Cây ty ren M12 đúng cho NT30 luôn. (Đã bán)

----------


## hung1706

> Hàng mới hàng mới cho đầu năm đây ạ 
> - Bộ đầu cắt NT30 chuyên dụng cho máy phay kim loại. Kết cấu 2 bạc đầu 7009 lock cứng và em đã tra mỡ đầy đủ, đoạn giữa trụ thẳng phi 30 để gắn bánh răng có then (có bánh răng đi kèm) và đoạn cuối là phi 25 cho bạc đạn đuôi (nguyên bản xài bạc 6 nhưng em tặng cho cặp bạc 7005 xài cho ngon). Cây ty ren M12 đúng cho NT30 luôn. 
> - Giá yêu thương 1tr5 cả bộ nhé. Em sẽ lắp lại đầy đủ 
> 
> Đính kèm 70203
> 
> Đính kèm 70204
> 
> Đính kèm 70205


Em này đã bán 1 em, bác nào cần thì alo hay zalo em nhé, hàng có sẵn ạ  :Big Grin: .

Em update thêm ít vitme hàng tuyển, phi 20 bước 5 cấp chính xác từ C2z trở lên
- 3 cây Ụ gối màu xanh mặt bích motor size 86, Phi 20 bước 5 nút dài 4 đường hồi bi, tháo từ máy bắn điện nên chất lượng các bác yên tâm. Hành trình lần lượt là 390 270 250 và giá lần lượt là 1tr6 1tr4 1tr2. 

- 2 cây Ụ gối màu trắng mặt bích motor size 86, Phi 20 bước 5 nút đơn 2 đường hồi bi hàng NSK cấp C2z tháo máy cắt dây hành trình max 400. Giá 1tr5/1.

- 1 cây Ụ gối nhỏ mặt bích motor size 60, Phi 20 bước 5 nút đơn 2 đường hồi bi hàng NSK cấp C2z tháo máy cắt dây hành trình max 300. Giá 1tr4/1.

----------


## vufree

Có cái ụ gối vitme 20mm nào rời không Em???

----------


## hung1706

dạ ụ bạc đạn 15 hay 20 anh. mà em cũng hong có cái nào rời hết ạ, còn mấy cây ở nhà cũng đang thiếu gối hehe

----------


## hung1706

Hehe dạo này bỏ bê buôn bán quá ạ, các cụ dọn giúp em thêm ít đồ nhé

- Đầu tiện rút đầy đủ collet, đã test kẹp cán dao 12 runout 2%. Kết cấu như hình bao gồm: (Đã bán)
  + 2 bạc 7x đầu có tán lock và 2 bạc đuôi định tâm 6202 có lò xo căng ở giữa. Phía đuôi trục có ren ngược 30x1mm dùng để siết pulley 
  + Trục thông nòng 20 nhưng collet em không rõ kẹp max 16 hay 20 nên bác nào rành về món này nghiên cứu tiếp nhé.

----------


## hung1706

Em update thêm hàng nhé  :Big Grin: 

- Bộ trụ Z combo vitme KSS 12 bước 2.5 + ray con lăn THK 15 hành trình 145mm.  Giá ra đi 3tr 
Hàng chuẩn độ chính xác cao phù hơp cho máy chạy điêu khắc kim loại các kiểu ạ. 
Tổng nặng 45kg kích thước phủ bì DxRxC là 200x160x700 mm
Tình hình mặt bích motor hiện cho size 60 (4 lỗ ốc 50), cần thì em phay thay mặt bích khác nếu khác size nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Tiếp tục thanh lý mớ hàng ạ  :Big Grin: 
- Đầu Settool 4 góc dùng để set dao (em up hình sau) ngoại hình còn mới và nhấn nhả tốt, giá 500k ạ



- Mớ driver 5 pha dùng điện 110v gồm 3 em UDX5114 dòng 1.4A/phase và 2 em Sanyo Pentasyn. Đã test lên nguồn ok giá 450k/1 em.

----------


## hung1706

Đã bán, xóa bài viết

----------

Tuấn

----------


## dungtb

con này phay thép thì dùng gì làm mát trục chính được các bác nhỉ

----------


## hung1706

Dạ làm mát bằng dầu nha bác. Giống như kết cấu hình ảnh phía dưới thì rãnh xoắn là nơi cho dầu làm mát đi vào ra ạ, bên ngoài nó phải có 1 cái áo để bắt đầu spindle lên ạ

----------


## Tuấn

Thanks bác chủ, cái đầu BT40 đẹp quá. Hôm nay lão sư huynh nhà em khuyên em đừng có lên THC, làm 2 năm chưa chắc đã xong đâu nên em hãi rùi. Thui em đành an phận tiếp tục gặm inox bằng con sờ pín ăn gỗ màu vàng của lão Nam vậy ạ

----------


## hung1706

Đã bán, xóa bài viết

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Hehe tình hình là em BT30 bể gạch mà lại được nghỉ lễ nên em lôi ra tân trang chút đỉnh, bây giờ em nó thành ra thế này ạ 
> 
> Đính kèm 72615
> 
> Đính kèm 72616
> 
> Đính kèm 72617
> 
> Đính kèm 72618
> ...


hehe cụ muốn bán cho cụ Tuấn thì phải kèm theo cả bộ gá dao, tay gắp nữa cơ. vs lại cụ ấy thích BT40 chứ k phải 30 ah.hihi

----------


## hung1706

Kaka thế thì em chịu. Mà hàng hạng trung cỡ này đã hiếm khách thì hàng hạng nặng em chơi sao nổi  :Smile: ))).

----------


## hung1706

Đã bán, xóa bài viết.

----------


## hung1706

- Bộ Combo XY full gang dạng trượt băng vuông hàng khủng nặng hơn 120kg. Thông số kỹ thuật:
 + Sử dụng vitme bi THK KX phi 25 bước 5 hành trình 105 x 235 mm. 
 + Tình trạng đã test runout bằng đồng hồ so 1% đảm bảo độ chính xác dưới 1/2 vạch (hầu như không lệch nhưng phán không runout thì sợ không ai tin  :Big Grin: ). 
 + Em nó sử dụng truyền đai răng pully combo 40 răng và pully motor 30 - 32 răng, dùng motor size 86, như hình gá PK59x vừa khớp.
 + Khi tháo máy em gom hết cover nên áo che đầy đủ không sợ mưa nắng. Các bác gác lên dựng máy là xài thôi ạ.

 + Giá rổ 7tr 1 bộ XY như hình (không bao gồm phí đóng hàng và vận chuyển). Trong đó 1 bộ êm ái còn 1 bộ chắc ít xài nên hơi bót (em đã kiểm tra quay ok không bị kẹt hay hư hỏng gì hết), bác nào lấy trước em để bộ ngon nhé  :Big Grin: 

 + Bác nào có nhu cầu mua 2 bộ hành trình 235 ghép thành XY cũng ok giá 8tr nhen. Bác nào lấy 3 bộ (2 bộ 235 1 bộ 105) thì giá hữu nghị 10tr hoặc lấy hết 2 bộ XY thì giá 12tr5 nhanh chóng luôn  :Big Grin: .

----------


## hung1706

Đã bán, xóa bài viết

----------


## hung1706

Em up ít hàng mới linh tinh 

- Bộ bơm mỡ bò cho ray trượt vitme tự động có chỉnh định mức Simalube 125. Giá 250K/1 em, lấy cả 3 600k





- Bộ bơm dầu cho băng trượt hộp, em đã test chạy êm ái  :Big Grin: , mua cái bình đựng dầu nữa là chiến. Giá yêu thuơng 600k ạ 





- Hộp điều tốc motor Nihonseiki áp vàp 100VAC áp ra 53-70VAC đã test như hình lên nguồn ok. Giá nghiên cứu mua rồi pass rẻ lại  500k

----------


## hung1706

Em xin phép tổng hợp lại hàng hóa cũ  :Big Grin: . 

1/ Vài em collet SK10 (hết hàng, có hàng em thông tin )

2/ Bộ lọc khí ion hàng Keyence SJ-R084A dài 600mm. Công dụng làm sạch không khí xung quanh (máy in 3d hay máy khắc laser xài là hợp lý luôn), tham khảo thêm tại đây: https://www.china.cn/lizifengbang/3792812660.html. Giá nghịch ngợm 300k/1, lấy hết 3 em tính 800.



3/ Vài em đế xoay dùng hộp số Harmonic size 32 tỉ lệ 1/100. Cốt âm vào 18 19 gì đó. Dùng bạc đạn con lăn IKO phi max hơn 200 nên tải chừng vài trăm kg vô tư ( tải nguyên con robot gần 1T  :Big Grin: ). Chuyên môn cho em nó chắc làm bệ xoay cho máy đục tượng gỗ đá đứng là hết bài luôn  :Big Grin: . Giá 4tr5 / 1 bộ (lấy hết có giá tốt hơn)






5/ Bộ đầu kẹp máy bắn điện hàng hiệu Systerm 3R mã 3R-321-HR1.1. Bộ này gồm 2 phần
- Hộp số trục vít - bánh vít tỉ lệ truyền 1:135. Hiện tại đã gắn AC Servo Pana 100w chạy ngon lành. 
- Đầu kẹp tool là miệng kẹp lỗ phi 20 kích bằng khí nén qua ống khí bên hông. Em đã test kích khí tháo/kẹp dễ dàng như hình dưới. Khi đã kẹp thì kẹp cứng ngắt không nhả  :Smile: ) 
=> Công dụng nguyên bản thay thế cho máy bắn điện, hoặc sang chảnh thì làm trục A/C cho máy CNC (làm trục C là quá xuất sắc hehe). Giá 4tr5 cho 1 bộ hoàn hảo chuẩn công nghiệp.









6/ Spindle Shino 2.2kw - 300hz - 200v - 17000 Rpm mã S911D. Em này dùng Collet NT16 gá dao hiện tại collet 12 có chén hạ bậc xuống 10. Tình trạng đã test như clip dưới, runout chưa tới 1/2 vạch 0.01 (0.005) là quá ngon. Em này nhỏ gọn hình thức đẹp mạn phép bán 7tr 




7/ Spindle cao tốc hãng Mistu Seiki thông số sơ bộ:

   + Công suất 0.5kw - 4 poles - 1500hz - 45.000 Rpm. Xét về lực thì em này hơn hẳn mấy em chạy cao tốc trên 30.000 RPM (vì em này 4 poles nên khi chạy cùng tốc độ thì lực gấp 2 lần con 2 poles)
   + Em nó chạy biến tần đã test tại 400hz - 150V - 12.000 PRM quay êm và ổn định, test 5p sờ tay hơi ấm ấm. So sánh với mấy em TQ 800w hàng cao cấp thì cũng không có cơ hội cạnh tranh cả về lực lẫn độ êm.
   + Hệ bạc đạn theo chuyên gia khám nghiệm check hàng thì dùng 3 bạc 7xxxC khả năng là 79xxC, giải nhiệt và bôi trơn bằng hơi dầu (oil-air), nếu tra mỡ bò cao tốc thì chạy tầm 30.000 Rpm vô tư.
   + Em này xài hệ Collet Yukiwa MSK hiện đang có kẹp dao phi 6 (có thể mua được size khác). 
   + Test runout dưới 2 vạch 1/1000 (0.002 mm). 

- Túm váy lại là em này dùng để chạy tinh hàng cao cấp như điêu khắc kim loại hoặc mài bóng khuôn. Phía sau là mặt bích để bắt từ dưới lên nên việc tiện mặt bích lắp ghép vô cán BT40 làm đầu tăng tốc dễ dàng tiện lợi. Chạy hàng xong tháp vô mài cho láng là kiếm lúa gạo phà phà. 

- Hàng ngon thì em mới dám bán và chống chỉ định mua về chưng tủ, đảm bảo mua về là chạy ra lúa gạo gỡ vốn nên bán 8tr nha.






- Bộ phun hơi dầu giải nhiệt cho em nó thì như này, gắn con bơm khí nhỏ nhỏ cấp áp liên tục vào 1 đầu và hơi dầu phun ra đầu kia (có mũi tên trên nắp bình). Giá 800k 



8/ Mớ driver 5 pha dùng điện 110v gồm 3 em UDX5114 dòng 1.4A/phase và 2 em Sanyo Pentasyn. Đã test lên nguồn ok giá 450k/1 em.



9/ Bộ Combo XY full gang dạng trượt băng vuông hàng khủng nặng hơn 120kg. Thông số kỹ thuật:
+ Sử dụng vitme bi THK KX phi 25 bước 5 hành trình 105 x 235 mm. 
+ Tình trạng đã test runout bằng đồng hồ so 1% đảm bảo độ chính xác dưới 1/2 vạch (hầu như không lệch nhưng phán không runout thì sợ không ai tin ). 
+ Em nó sử dụng truyền đai răng pully combo 40 răng và pully motor 30 - 32 răng, dùng motor size 86, như hình gá PK59x vừa khớp.
+ Khi tháo máy em gom hết cover nên áo che đầy đủ không sợ mưa nắng. Các bác gác lên dựng máy là xài thôi ạ.

+ Giá rổ 7tr 1 bộ XY như hình (không bao gồm phí đóng hàng và vận chuyển). Trong đó 1 bộ êm ái còn 1 bộ chắc ít xài nên hơi bót (em đã kiểm tra quay ok không bị kẹt hay hư hỏng gì hết), bác nào lấy trước em để bộ ngon nhé 

+ Bác nào có nhu cầu mua 2 bộ hành trình 235 ghép thành XY cũng ok giá 8tr nhen. Bác nào lấy 3 bộ (2 bộ 235 1 bộ 105) thì giá hữu nghị 10tr hoặc lấy hết 2 bộ XY thì giá 12tr5 nhanh chóng luôn .

----------


## hung1706

10/ Hộp giảm tốc Harmonic HPG size 32 tỉ lệ 1:21 có 2 em làm trục A, hoặc gắn bánh răng - thanh răng cho máy double Y. Mặt bích ra phi 80 cốt motor vào 35. Giá 1TR5/1 nhen





11/ 2 hộp giảm tốc Alpha Germany tỉ lệ 1:10 motor vào 19 mặt bích ra 80, thích hợp làm trục A gỗ hoặc gắn bánh răng - thanh răng cho máy Double Y. Giá 1TR5 ạ

----------


## imechavn

Bác chụp mặt sau mục 16 giúp

----------


## hung1706

Dạ chắc t2 tuần sau em gửi hình nhé vì giờ em đang đi ctac rồi ạ.

----------

imechavn

----------


## hung1706

12/ Màn hình cảm ứng TFT 10.4 in tổng quan còn sáng đẹp như hình, mua về làm biếng dùng nên pass lại 500k, các bác mua thêm board màn hình kết nối vô xài nhé.







13/ Đầu máy tiện rút mini nặng tầm 30kg. Tình trạng còn quay tốt êm, có sẵn dây đai pulley nên về gắn motor vào là kéo chạy ào ào  :Big Grin: . 
+ Em nó xài 2 bạc đầu 7008 và 1 bạc 6 đuôi định tâm. 
+ Cơ cấu gạt để kẹp nhả phôi em đã test hoặt động bình thường, có sẵn bát gắn xy-lanh khí nén chạy ATC cũng được hoặc gạt tay như hình em chụp cũng được tuốt. 
+ Collet tiện rút bên mấy tiệm cơ khí bán khá thông dụng, hiện đang có collet 6 test kẹp mũi khoan như hình. Có thể tháo rời hệ collet ra và thay bằng mặt bích mâm cặp (món này nên tìm chỗ tiện ngon để gia công nhen các cụ )
+ Đầu nut ren thuận khá chặt nên có thể dùng kẹp mũi phay làm đầu phay kim loại được, tùy ý thích các bác chế cháo  :Big Grin: .
+ Hình em chưa vệ sinh nên các bác đừng chê. Giá ra đi 2tr5 nhen

----------


## hung1706

14/ Cặp hộp giảm tốc mặt bích servo 100w (motor còn quay nhẹ nhàng êm ái) cốt vào 8mm hãng Harmonic CFS size 14 tỉ lệ 1:50 và Sumitomo tỉ lệ 1:20. Giá 1tr/2 ưu tiên bán cả 2 ạ. 







15/ Cặp ray IKO bảng 25 con lăn mã LRWX25 (màu đen) tổng dài hơn 500mm dành cho máy tải nặng. Giá 2tr4 ạ 





16/ Cặp ray con lăn IKO bảng 20 mã LRWX20 (màu xanh ở giữa) dài 360 4 block trượt dài 130, hành trình max 100mm. giá 1tr6.
Cặp phía trên gồm 1 cây 1 block dài 360 và 2 cây ngắn 1 block ghép lại hành trình 260mm giá 1tr2  ạ.

----------


## hung1706

Dạ thân chào các bác, lâu lâu cho em ngoi lên thở ít oxy ạ  :Big Grin: 
Tình hình là mấy món đồ tại page 12 http://http://forum.cncprovn.com/thr...ve-chai/page12 món nào hình còn là hàng còn ạ. Cô Vi tài trợ giá cho gian hàng bình ổn nên em fix 20% cho tất cả món hàng từ nay 25/3 đến hết 31/3 nhen  :Big Grin: .

Em up thêm món Mâm cặp 3 chấu khí nén hay thủy lực gì đó Phi 200 có chấu răng như hình, đầy đủ 6 ốc dài bắt từ trước ra sau. Giá 2tr ạ.

----------


## tvn24680

Spindle hàng Fishcher, còn hình mà k biết còn hàng không cụ

----------


## hung1706

Dạ Spindle Fishcher còn àh bác. Bác inbox hoặc zalo em để thêm thông tin nhé

----------


## huyquynhbk

mâm cặp này là mâm thủy lực b ah

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Xin chào các bác ạ ! Nay em mới có hàng up lên giao lưu với các bác mong các bác ủng hộ ạ  :Big Grin: . Ngoài ra những món bên trên em vẫn còn vài món nên nếu có quan tâm món nào cứ cmt hay nhắn zalo cho em nha  :Big Grin: 

Em xin phép up bộ đầu spindle mã MS20C-40L dành cho máy mini, hình thức như hình dưới kèm mô tả ạ:
- Hàng chuẩn CN thân full gang thép nặng tầm 20kg, che chắn nước nôi kín như bưng.
- Motor kéo 400W 2 poles 3380rpm - 60hz - 200V có thể dùng tụ ngậm không qua biến tần (test chạy over 200% tại 120Hz)
- Bộ truyền pulley đai 2 cấp tốc độ 1:2 và 2:1 cho tốc độ đầu ra là 1500rpm-6000rpm.
- Trục spindle kẹp dao max 20 dùng collet MC20. Các bác mua chén thẳng hạ bậc xuống hoặc mua cán ER16/20 C20 để tiện kẹp dao nhỏ.
- Thân trục phi 90, mặt trước có 4 lỗ ốc, mặt sau là nắp che pully (có thể dùng để làm mặt bích kết nối với trục Z)
- Kết quả test trục quay êm, test lên 12.000 rpm ổn định motor không nóng ran, test runout +/- 1% khi quay tại 1500rpm quá êm.
- Em này hàng công nghiệp khá mini phù hợp khoan phay kim loại các loại như sắt thép nhôm đồng. Giá bán 2tr5 ạ (không bao gồm cán ER trên hình và clip test nhen  :Big Grin: ).







Clip test :

----------

tranchien59hust

----------


## futurenguyen

[QUOTE=hung1706;159804]Em xin phép tổng hợp lại hàng hóa cũ  :Big Grin: . 

6/ Spindle Shino 2.2kw - 300hz - 200v - 17000 Rpm mã S911D. Em này dùng Collet NT16 gá dao hiện tại collet 12 có chén hạ bậc xuống 10. Tình trạng đã test như clip dưới, runout chưa tới 1/2 vạch 0.01 (0.005) là quá ngon. Em này nhỏ gọn hình thức đẹp mạn phép bán 7tr 




Mục này còn ko bác?

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Xin chào các bác ạ ! Nay em mới có hàng up lên giao lưu với các bác mong các bác ủng hộ ạ . Ngoài ra những món bên trên em vẫn còn vài món nên nếu có quan tâm món nào cứ cmt hay nhắn zalo cho em nha 
> 
> Em xin phép up bộ đầu spindle mã MS20C-40L dành cho máy mini, hình thức như hình dưới kèm mô tả ạ:
> - Hàng chuẩn CN thân full gang thép nặng tầm 20kg, che chắn nước nôi kín như bưng.
> - Motor kéo 400W 2 poles 3380rpm - 60hz - 200V có thể dùng tụ ngậm không qua biến tần (test chạy over 200% tại 120Hz)
> - Bộ truyền pulley đai 2 cấp tốc độ 1:2 và 2:1 cho tốc độ đầu ra là 1500rpm-6000rpm.
> - Trục spindle kẹp dao max 20 dùng collet MC20. Các bác mua chén thẳng hạ bậc xuống hoặc mua cán ER16/20 C20 để tiện kẹp dao nhỏ.
> - Thân trục phi 90, mặt trước có 4 lỗ ốc, mặt sau là nắp che pully (có thể dùng để làm mặt bích kết nối với trục Z)
> - Kết quả test trục quay êm, test lên 12.000 rpm ổn định motor không nóng ran, test runout +/- 1% khi quay tại 1500rpm quá êm.
> ...


Lấy con này nha  :Cool:

----------


## hung1706

Haha anh Tân lấy 2 con rồi mà, em bán hết rồi đâu còn nữa đâu  :Smile: ). 

Spindle shinoh em có 2 con: 1 con là con Spindle Shin-oh 2.2kw - 300hz - 200v - 17000 Rpm mã S911D và còn 1 con nữa là con Shin-oh mã 933B , 1.5 - 2.2Kw - 300 Hz - 200 V - 17000 Rpm ạ

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Haha anh Tân lấy 2 con rồi mà, em bán hết rồi đâu còn nữa đâu ). 
> 
> Spindle shinoh em có 2 con: 1 con là con Spindle Shin-oh 2.2kw - 300hz - 200v - 17000 Rpm mã S911D và còn 1 con nữa là con Shin-oh mã 933B , 1.5 - 2.2Kw - 300 Hz - 200 V - 17000 Rpm ạ


Ha ha đúng giá 2tr5 củng hongbán luôn hén  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------

